# Diarrhea followed by Constipation --What to Do?



## hma925 (Jul 27, 2003)

Hi all. this is my first posting but I see my GP next week (don't have GI specialist) and I'm trying to figure out what is going on with me so I can explain it to him. I was diagnosed with IBS last fall when I was having lots of cramping & pain & occasional incontinent episodes due to the diarrhea. It responded well to the bentyl but then the symptoms changed and I began having fewer symptoms and when I did it was mainly constipation. I am off the bentyl. Now I am feeling constipated almost every day. I go most days but i struggle to pass the BM's. Sometimes I have to use laxatives in order to go. Occ. I have an episode of brief but severe cramping followed by diarrhea (small amt) and a feeling while still on the toilet of constipation & incomplete evacuation. I am wondering if the diarrhea is the only stool that can get around the blockage?? Also, I am considering asking about Zelnorm but am worried that it may make these brief episodes of diarrhea worse or that it may make the cramping worse. Of course, if the constipation is the root problem at the moment then hopefully the Zelnorm would fix it all. I am seeing a counselor to deal with the high stress level in my life but we haven't talked much about the IBS. My son has a chronic illness and although I'd love to check into relaxation techniques & other alternative treatments later, but I just don't feel i have the time & energy right now.So I'm wondering: has anyone else experienced this diarrhea yet being constipated at the same time? If so, have you used Zelnorm & has it helped??? Also, where can I find a chart to track symptoms before my visit? I swear I ran into one during my web search the other day but I tried to go back & I couldn't find it. Thanks much.


----------



## 5069 (Jul 17, 2003)

HMA925: That sounds like you feel awful. I know I have really hurt with C, so it can be terrible. I'm not even pretending to know what you are speaking of but try some exercise if you can, like stairs or maybe knee bends to get those stomach muscles pushing. Just try during this difficult time to take as good care of yourself as you can and it will be better for your son too. Good luck! Annem E-Mail: AMR2h###WebTV.net


----------

